# Campervan 'Control'



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

An interesting article if you're thinking of visiting some Scottish islands;

http://forargyll.com/2011/09/argyll-islands-lead-the-way-in-campervan-control/


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

France as usual then. 8) 

tony


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd be interested to see the law that allows them to ban a legally registered and taxed vehicle from a *public* road.

Idiots. Takes red pen from pocket. Picks up map. Puts big red cross over whole of Scotland. Hey, if they can be narrow minded, so can I!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I cannot understand why the UK is so unwelcoming to us but it's just another example of the British knowing better than Johnny Foreigner.

I like Scotland but I can live without going there if I am not want wanted, I would not want to force my money on those who would rather I didn't, Alan.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I'll set up an exclusion zone around Chorlton-Cum-Hardy and ban all 110 residents of Colonsay from entering it.
Is Colonsay an old Scottish term for speaking through one's ar**


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Who pays the ferry fare, if you are turned back AFTER travelling (or do they meet you before embarkation)?

That may be a hypothetical question for this forum - I suspect not many people will be heading in that direction.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Is Colonsay an old Scottish term for speaking through one's ar**


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Can't think it's worth the trouble. I think if were to tour Scotland I would, much as I do in England, just rely on registered campsites.

I really can't be arsed with the furtive stuff, trying to sneak around like a thief in the night skirting prohibitions with a general air of disapprobation all around.

Perhaps it's as simple as Europe being for Motorhomes and the UK for caravans.


----------

